# Kitchen Pantry Shelving Unit



## iceman (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi, 
Amateur here looking for any advice or suggestions. My project is building shelving for a walk-in kitchen pantry. The interior dimensions are rectangular, 6’ W X 38” D.



Material: 

¾" cabinet grade Birch plywood for shelves and sides / dividers.
1" x 2" Poplar for back shelf support and front edge strengthening / aesthetics
Shelves will be rabbet joint / dado to side supports



Back Layout:

Approx 46” W shelving from right to left, consisting of an 18” opening next to a 24” opening (i.e the longest shelf span without support will be 24”). Shelving will be 15” D.
Bottom will have 2 drawers for linens, old silverware.
Shelf 1-2 will have 2 wire baskets on each side, one 10” high with a 5” high basket above. Will store chips, cookies, tea, some boxed goods. Light to medium weight, extensions attached to sides.
Shelf 2-3 will hold the weight – (2) 3” high pull out, side-mounted wood shelves on each side for storing canned goods.
Shelf 3-4 will be open, will hold miscellaneous (possibly glass goods?)
Shelf 4 will hold rarely used items, food processor, blender.
Side Layout:

Approx 15” W shelving from the doorway wall to the back corner. Shelving will be 17” D and all shelf widths will be 15”.
These shelves will hold items like cereal, baking supplies.



Back left Corner:

Will contain a 3-tiered, 22" diameter lazy susan attached to shelf 1 and shelf 4.
Questions:

Is ¾ Birch with 15”, 18” and 24” widths adequate to prevent sagging (with 1X2 front edging)?
Is Poplar a good wood to use for consistent appearance on the edging / trim?
Opinions on wood finish? I would like to stain and lacquer vs. painting. Will this plywood grade look good stained? What would be a good protectant finish?
Backing of shelves – to cover the drywall I was considering mounting plywood on the perimeter walls before starting the shelving (a “bookcase” look). Any downside to this? Is ¼” plywood ok to minimize cost / weight? Any tricks to doing this nicely with non-square walls??
Any general warnings, opinions, criticisms would be much appreciated!


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Norm Abrams just did a pantry remodel, maybe you could see if you can find a broadcast of it.
http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0805
It's not the same but you might find ideas to incorporate in yours.


----------

